# WIN - Widgie Nickel



## System (13 September 2021)

Widgie Nickel Limited is a mineral exploration company, established to implement the demerger currently being undertaken by Neometals, with the purpose of maximising value for the Mt Edwards Nickel Project.

Since its acquisition in 2018, Neometals has reviewed and advanced the Mineral Resources at the Mt Edwards Project to provide a sound basis for mining studies to evaluate the development of a number of short lead-time nickel sulphide deposits. These have now progressed to the point where it has determined that the best outcome for shareholders is that a new, independent entity be established to devote the technical, human and financial resources that the Mt Edwards Project deserves.

As an independent entity with dedicated technical, human and financial resources Widgie Nickel intends to build on the work completed to the Mt Edwards Project which provide a sound basis for mining studies to evaluate the development of a number of short lead-time nickel sulphide deposits.

It is anticipated that WIN will list on the ASX during September 2021.






						Widgie Nickel
					

Widgie Nickel




					www.widgienickel.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2021)

*Listing date*22 September 2021 11:30AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.widgienickel.com.au/site/content/
Ph: +61 8 9322 1182*Principal Activities*Nickel exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WIN*Capital to be Raised*N/A*Expected offer close date*N/A*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited (Underwriter and Lead Manager)


Neometals confirms that it has distributed the Widgie Nickel shares to eligible Neometals shareholders, _pro rata _to their shareholding in Neometals on the record date of 24 August 2021 and Widgie Nickel has advised Neometals of the Widgie Nickel fully underwritten entitlement offer to raise $24 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)

Widgee Nickel has listed on the ASX .... opened at 29c and now around 26c


----------



## basilio (22 September 2021)

They didn't waste any time with Drill announcements. First one with the stand alone company looks very promising.


*Thick massive nickel sulphide drilling intersections confirm high grade nature of mineralisation at Munda Highlights *

*• Drilling targeting gold mineralisation intersects thick massive nickel sulphides o 24m @ 3.22% Nickel, 0.20% Copper, 0.53 g/t Palladium and 0.26 g/t Platinum from 52m;* 

*including o 16m @ 4.58% Nickel, 0.29% Copper, 0.76 g/t Palladium and 0.38 g/t Platinum from 59m 

• *Result illustrates the potential to identify additional high-grade pods within the existing Munda Mineral Resource • Widgie to commence nickel focussed drilling campaign, including drilling at Munda, in the coming month Widgie Nickel Limited (ASX:WIN) (“Widgie” or “the Company”) is pleased to report the assay results from drilling carried out at Widgie’s Munda deposit by Auric Mining Ltd (ASX:AWJ) (“Auric”), which has returned thick massive nickel sulphide intersections at Munda. 

*Widgie Managing Director Steve Norregaard said that the drilling intersections were a significant first result for Widgie, particularly considering the purpose of the drilling was primarily targeting gold and undertaken by Auric. “*We are very happy with this great result, as it further reinforces the high-grade nature of Munda, the presence of potentially important by-product credits such as copper and platinum group elements, and clearly illustrates that the process of infill drilling at the Munda deposit has the potential to identify additional localised high grade pods.” “Now that Widgie has been established as a standalone nickel focussed company in a great location, and with substantial cash in the bank, we are all very much looking forward to new exploration results from our planned drill programs. We kick off our maiden drilling program in the next month, which will be very much targeted towards nickel and associated by-products.” Munda Geology and Geological Interpretation



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02424569-6A1051431?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Knobby22 (23 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Widgee Nickel has listed on the ASX .... opened at 29c and now around 26c



Very nice.


----------



## basilio (26 November 2021)

*Widgie maiden drilling program set to commence*

 Highlights •

 . Widgie Nickel Ltd maiden drilling program scheduled to commence in early November 2021

 • Program primarily focused on the extension of mineralisation at the Gillett Resource 

• New Gillett West basal contact identified as additional high-priority target for new nickel mineralisation in addition to existing resources 

Widgie Nickel Limited (ASX:WIN, “Widgie” or “the Company”) is pleased to provide an update on the upcoming maiden drilling program at the Mt Edwards Nickel Project in Western Australia. Widgie has appointed Kalgoorlie-based Challenge Drilling Limited for its Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling program. The Company’s initial focus will be in the Widgie South area, located on the northeast margin of the Widgiemooltha Dome (Figure 1), host to the Widgie Townsite, Widgie 3 and Gillett Mineral Resources. The initial program targets extensional opportunities at Gillett, to both the Mineral Resource and to recently identified new basal contact targets. 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02445415-6A1060227?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (1 January 2022)

Backing WIN for the CY 22 comp.

I think it's drilling program will drive the SP up and they are also looking at real nickel production within 2 years. Hopefully 22 sees  advancement of both these fronts.


----------



## basilio (18 January 2022)

Some significant SP movements today and in the past week.  So far jumped 30% this week.
I think there will be some drilling results in the near future .


----------



## basilio (20 January 2022)

WIN had made a formal announcement of the start of it's diamond drilling program. They anticipate results in the March quarter which can mean anytime in the next 8 weeks.

*Diamond Drilling Commences Highlights • Diamond drilling commenced on 19 January 2022 *

*• Excellent progress to date with Widgie’s maiden Reverse Circulation drilling campaign surpassing expectations in terms of quality, output and cost efficiency
 • A total of 10,437m RC drilling in 69 holes have been completed so far
 • First results from RC drilling completed are expected during the March quarter *

Widgie Nickel Limited (ASX: WIN, “Widgie” or “the Company”) is pleased to provide the following update with respect to drilling activities at its Mt Edwards Project. Following mobilisation of contractor, Westralian Diamond Drillers, to site on 17 January 2022 diamond drilling commenced this week. This follows the completion of 10,437m of Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling over 69 holes, which Widgie is pleased to report has exceeded budget expectations in terms of productivity and is in line with budgeted costs. 

An inventory of 34 pre-collared holes established through the initial RC drilling program are now set to be lengthened by diamond drilling designed to intersect nickel mineralisation. With the diamond drilling tails planned averaging between 85-320m in length, rapid progress is anticipated with multiple intercepts expected per week. Diamond drilling will be progressively ramped up to operate on a continuous 24-hour basis. 

Managing Director Steve Norregaard said: “This is where the excitement begins, we’ve been eagerly anticipating the commencement of the diamond drilling, which marks a major step in enabling us to expand our mineral nickel resource at Mt Edwards and add significant value upside potential for our shareholders. We are looking forward to continuing the strong momentum we’ve generated at the early stages of our maiden drilling campaign”.

Diamond Drilling Commences


----------



## basilio (20 January 2022)

WOW !  Todays 19% jump just on the announcement of the Diamond Drilling program suggests *"Why bother with the results ?*" Just make the announcements you are going to drill.

It will be interesting to see market response to drill outcomes. How good do they have to justify the 50% increase since the start of the year ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2022)

forward looking minerals => forward looking markets ?


----------



## basilio (21 January 2022)

The punters have pinned back their ears and are flying with Widgie.

Does make one wonder if there is already quite outstanding results in the drills to date and some insiders are getting in quick.
Alternatively investors just believe the drills will deliver results that justify the current SP increases.
Currently another 13% up.


----------



## basilio (2 February 2022)

Off into the stratosphere *again.  *Up another 25% today.  Clearly the upcoming drilling results with show 100 metres of 12 % nickel across 20 drills.  Or something equally ridiculous.  

It's been a decent run on pure spec.  Will be interesting to see if there are some real legs in the final results.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2022)

basilio said:


> Off into the stratosphere *again.  *Up another 25% today.  Clearly the upcoming drilling results with show 100 metres of 12 % nickel across 20 drills.  Or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> It's been a decent run on pure spec.  Will be interesting to see if there are some real legs in the final results.



Wish I had more. I added to the original free shares with the offer but still don't own that many.  It has really moved.
Probably would have it it as my monthly pick but I missed the cut off.


----------



## basilio (2 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> *Wish I had more. I added to the original free shares with the offer but still don't own that many.  It has really moved.*
> Probably would have it it as my monthly pick but I missed the cut off.



Ha Ha!! *Exactly* my position.  I dilly dallyed around in November/December thinking I should extend my holding -  and didn't do it.

I did chose WIN for January and Feb competition pick and as I have noted it seems to taken off way before the drill results have come in. 
Is my wild prediction close to the truth ? Almost certainly not.  But Nickel prices are still rising and anything above 3% grades are profitable.

And the mining capacity already exists.


----------



## sptrawler (2 February 2022)

3% at 1,000ft, is probably less profitable, than 1% at 30ft.
My guess is, if widgie has good grades at reasonable depth, they will be taken over when reserves are proven.
My 2 cents worth.


----------



## basilio (9 March 2022)

More movement in WIN yesterday and this morning. Up around 25%  since  yesterday. Again perhaps anticipation of  imminent diamond drilling results (maybe..) and of course the steep increase in nickel prices which will make any production from the existing mines more profitable.


----------



## basilio (11 March 2022)

There have been a couple of announcements from WIN since Wednesday.
There was an update of the Mt Edwards deposits which was the original tenements. Some interesting titbits but nothing to really scream about. Just a bit more of roughly the same.  Clearly represents better value with the higher nickel price

*This was not the anticipated diamond drill results of the new explorations. They are still to come.*

On Friday WIN released their updated nickel presentation to the Euroz conferance. In truth there is little more than was hghlighted in the original Sept prospectus.  I think however it has reminded investors of the potential upside of the company and particularly now with rising nickel prices and international sensitivity to Russian mineral exports.  The Russians have extensive nickel deposits.


Widgie grows Mt Edwards Nickel Resource
               Euroz Conference Presentation


----------



## basilio (31 March 2022)

AGM announcment and Chairmans address

The long awaited drill results will start to  come out shortly and then continue as work continues. (Naturally) all positive stuff.

               AGM Presentation - 31 March 2022 

               Chairman's Address - AGM 31 March 2022


----------



## basilio (1 April 2022)

Ever since January WIN's share price has been boosted by speculation on the quality of diamond drill results in their new tenements.
Yesterdays AGM presentation  with the promise of results in a few days has set the hares off again.

Up 13% today.  Already risen over 110% since the original announcement.  These results had better be good!!


----------



## basilio (4 April 2022)

So the first results of the diamond drilling came in.  Management called them strong results and they are do reveal profitable ongoing nickel mining.  But IMV there  is still  a way to go.
SP jumped to giddy heights on release of the report. Now up a modest figure.

*Strong Initial Assay Results at Gillett Highlights

• First assay results received from ongoing drilling program with a continuous stream of results to be delivered
• Mineralisation intersected in areas outside of the current resource envelope at the Gillett deposit indicates the resource remains open to the north, south and down dip
• Width and grade of intervals drilled outside the existing Gillett resource indicates growth potential
• Nickel sulphide intercepts of note from reverse circulation (RC) and diamond drilling (DD) include:*

 8.2 m at 0.54% Ni from 220.8 m and 20 m at 1.42% Ni from 234 m (including 2.2 m at 4.18% Ni from 242.4 m, 1 m at 2.27% Ni from 246.2 m and 5 m at 1.93% Ni from 248 m) in MERC143 (DD) o

16 m at 1.79% Ni from 277.1 m (including 4 m at 3.10% Ni from 280 m) and 5.9 m at 2.16% Ni from 287.2 m in MERC144 (DD) o

.8 m at 1.84% Ni from 330.5 m and 4.4 m at 1.97% Ni from 334 m in MERC145 (DD) o 3.5 m at 1.11% Ni from 244.1 m (including 0.7 m at 3.44% Ni from 244.1 m) and 8.6 m at 1.08% Ni from 269.6 m including 2 m at 1.63% Ni from 275.1 m in MERC134 (DD) o

3 m at 1.43% Ni from 136 m (including 2 m @ 1.69% Ni from 137 m) and 3 m @ 1.02% Ni from 164 m in MERC132 (RC) o 1.1 m at 1.9% Ni including 0.1 m at 4.33% Ni from 360.9 m in MERC129 (DD) o

1 m at 1.38% Ni from 184 m in MERC130 (RC) o 8 m at 1.16% Ni from 274 m including 3 m at 1.95% Ni from 278m in MERC137 (DD

Strong Initial Assay Results at Gillett


----------



## basilio (22 April 2022)

WIN has fallen back since the release of the first drilling results at the start of the month. However this morning in a falling market there seems to be some strong buying. Up 12%.  Suggests some new drilling results around the corner.  

Might even have some decent results .


----------



## basilio (1 June 2022)

WIN has announced new mineralisation around it's drilling sites.  Be interesting to see how drills in June come up.

*Exploration drilling discovers new mineralisation at Gillett North 
Highlights*

• Gillett North drilling intercepts multiple broad zones of mineralisation in first hole 
• First brownfields exploration drilling generates immediate success, initial drilling potentially extending mineralisation at Gillett up to 300 metres to the north-west along strike
 • Massive and semi-massive nickel sulphides intersected approximately 200 metres below surface in a blind position



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02526303-6A1093529?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (24 June 2022)

Trading halt today ahead of announcement  of new results from Gillett North drilling on Monday

No movement before the announcement so either their security is excellent or maybe it will be "meh" results. In any case given the current market sentiment I would be surprised at any significant jump.


----------



## basilio (27 June 2022)

Big announcement this morning on Gillett North drilling.  Outstanding nickel results. SP jumped 50%. If this find extends throughout the new drill area they have a very profitable mine. As it is it looks very good. Pleasantly surprised indeed!

I can see this share being rerated quite quickly.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02535417-6A1097175?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (22 July 2022)

By Products assay results out from the Gillett North drills. Some very decent Cobalt, Copper as well as Palladium Platinum and Gold results.  Certainly improves the potential value of the site. Market is responding but I think the "ears pinned back brigade" has moved on.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02544458-6A1100671?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (28 July 2022)

WIN released *their* view of how promising Gillet North looks. 

               Resource growth potential confirmed at Gillett North


----------



## basilio (3 October 2022)

Results have come in from recent drilling.  Out of left field really.
WIN has discovered High Grade Lithium in the Mt Edwards exploration tenements. Certainly  opens up a new quiver of arrows to their bow.
*
High Grade Lithium Discovery at Mt Edwards*

Highlights
• Rock chip sampling at the newly named “Faraday prospect” has identified high-grade lithium bearing pegmatites outcropping over a 600m strike with surface expressions up to 25 metres wide.
• Visible spodumene identified at several locations with multiple high-grade Li2O values returned from 14 rock chip samples. Higher values of note include;

 S10013 - 2.61% Li2O
 S10014 - 3.70% Li2O
 S10015 - 2.86% Li2O
 S10017 - 3.60% Li2O
 S10019 - 2.91% Li2O
 S10021 - 3.04% Li2O
 S10025 – 2.73% Li2O

• Spodumene is the dominant lithium mineral observed at the Faraday prospect.
• Significant potential to extend strike to the north under transported cover.
• Multiple pegmatite occurrences observed across broader Widgie tenure.
• Field work to commence immediately to drill test high-priority targets at the Faraday prospect as well as detailed mapping, soil and rock chip sampling across the Widgie tenure.







High Grade Lithium Discovery at Mt Edwards                                (PDF 2,094.0 KB)


----------



## basilio (3 October 2022)

*"The Market giveth and the Market takes it away." *

So WIN releases a very encouraging set of results on the discovery of Lithium on it's Mt Edwards tenements. 
SP opens at 34c- 11.5c up on the previous close of 23.5.  A few more punters jump in and the SP reaches 35.5 in the next minute.
*
And then its all down hill.*  WIN closes 1c up on the day.  At this rate I reckon tomorrow it should test 20c


----------



## basilio (2 November 2022)

WIN is beginning  further drills to explore the Lithium deposits they found in October.

They also released their September quarterly results. As usual encouraging.






Widgie Nickel Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B                                (PDF 2,050.0 KB)






Lithium drilling commences at Faraday                                (PDF 1,720.2 KB)


----------



## basilio (8 November 2022)

The punters are off again on WIN.  Has jumped to 39c from mid 20's less than two weeks ago. Whether it's in advance  of some very favourable  drill results or just clear eyed recognition of what has been found to date ... who knows..


----------



## waterbottle (8 November 2022)

Interesting... I'll have to look into this one


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2022)

waterbottle said:


> Interesting... I'll have to look into this one



Definitely do your research.


----------



## waterbottle (8 November 2022)

Reminds me of another company - RAG - who was originally a nickel explorer turned lithium tenement purchaser. Their share price ran up on the speculation but then nose dived when it was discovered those tenements would no longer be purchased.


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2022)

I do hold, as it was a freebee spin out, you seem to have the gist.
If they strike a high yeilding target, they are very close to current producers, so have plenty of upside.
If their drilling turns up poor results, welll.


----------



## basilio (22 November 2022)

Upgrade on Armstrong Nickel drilling.  Market response has been strong.

*Upgrade to Armstrong Mineral Resource
Highlights

• Infill drilling has successfully confirmed robustness of the mineralisation interpretation and estimation

• Indicated Resources increased to 630kt @ 1.8% Ni for 11,500t Ni, with 98% of the resource now within the higher confidence Indicated category (previously 83%)

• New resource now quantifies Palladium + Platinum + Gold (3E) endowment with Au (0.2g/t), Pd (0.4g/t) and Pt (0.2g/t) = 0.8g/t 3E. (contained metal equating to 4,100oz Au, 8,300oz Pd and 4,100oz Pt)

• Strategy continues to build shareholder value at Mt Edwards, by defining higher grade mineralisation within the existing inventory, leading to evaluation and development of a pipeline of nickel sulphide development opportunities

Managing Director and CEO Mr Steve Norregaard commented “With 98% of the Resource now in Indicated Resource category this further reinforces the robustness of the recently completed Scoping Study outcomes. Combined with the recent strength in the Nickel price this makes Armstrong a compelling low cost mine development opportunity for Widgie. One which we will continue to push forward to develop in the near term.




Upgrade to Armstrong Mineral Resource                                (PDF 2,758.3 KB)*


----------



## basilio (7 December 2022)

Trading halt ahead of exploration results on Faraday Lithium Project.  

WIN has had a strong run over the past couple of weeks. Be interesting to see if the the Lithium  exploration results reinforce that trend.


----------



## peter2 (9 December 2022)

Well, that was disappointing. 

"Assays confirm high grade lithium discovery at Faraday" states the news headline.

The market didn't think so and WIN ends down 33% at EOW.


----------



## basilio (2 January 2023)

I'm still in WIN for 2023. stock comp.

I think their nickel exploration and upgrading of resources will  prove successful in 2023. 

*Upgrade to Armstrong Mineral Resource
 Highlights

 • Infill drilling has successfully confirmed robustness of the mineralisation interpretation and estimation

 • Indicated Resources increased to 630kt @ 1.8% Ni for 11,500t Ni, with 98% of the resource now within the higher confidence Indicated category (previously 83%)

 • New resource now quantifies Palladium + Platinum + Gold (3E) endowment with Au (0.2g/t), Pd (0.4g/t) and Pt (0.2g/t) = 0.8g/t 3E. (contained metal equating to 4,100oz Au, 8,300oz Pd and 4,100oz Pt)

 • Strategy continues to build shareholder value at Mt Edwards, by defining higher grade mineralisation within the existing inventory, leading to evaluation and development of a pipeline of nickel sulphide development opportunities

 Managing Director and CEO Mr Steve Norregaard commented “With 98% of the Resource now in Indicated Resource category this further reinforces the robustness of the recently completed Scoping Study outcomes. Combined with the recent strength in the Nickel price this makes Armstrong a compelling low cost mine development opportunity for Widgie. One which we will continue to push forward to develop in the near term.*


----------

